# Auto to 4-speed



## 1Skychief (Oct 24, 2021)

I am considering on buying a 1969 GTO that has almost everything that I been looking for (Price, paint, miles, exterior & interior color, etc.) . The one thing that this is not and am not sure how much it really means to me is that it is an automatic and not a four speed.
In my younger days I did the switch on a 1970 Chevellle without any problems, so I would hope this would go as same.
My question is “How hard is it to find all the needed parts to change it to a 4-speed” Is there a company that deals with this sort of stuff or are some item just too hard to get a hold of like the flywheel or linkage?”
I just seen the other day a Muncie 4speed gearbox for sell for $1500.00 (Don’t know if this is the going price or not)
I don’t even know if the man going to sell it but if he does than I would be thinking about it, but than again if parts are an treasure hunt to find I would just leave as is. Has anyone here got any opinions on finding these parts for a four speed conversation?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

1Skychief said:


> I am considering on buying a 1969 GTO that has almost everything that I been looking for (Price, paint, miles, exterior & interior color, etc.) . The one thing that this is not and am not sure how much it really means to me is that it is an automatic and not a four speed.
> In my younger days I did the switch on a 1970 Chevellle without any problems, so I would hope this would go as same.
> My question is “How hard is it to find all the needed parts to change it to a 4-speed” Is there a company that deals with this sort of stuff or are some item just too hard to get a hold of like the flywheel or linkage?”
> I just seen the other day a Muncie 4speed gearbox for sell for $1500.00 (Don’t know if this is the going price or not)
> I don’t even know if the man going to sell it but if he does than I would be thinking about it, but than again if parts are an treasure hunt to find I would just leave as is. Has anyone here got any opinions on finding these parts for a four speed conversation?


You can get most parts as reproduction parts. You can source your parts from ebay, craigslist, facebook marketplace, and swap meets as well.

Muncie's can be all ranges of prices based on condition, year, casting numbers, wide ratio, close ratio, rock crusher, shifter type/year, rebuilt, or a new aftermarket unit.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

FYI: My 8 months of research has revealed that it is the same amount of money for a Muncie conversion as it is for a Tremec overdrive conversion... And the Tremec is likely easier, because you'll get a complete package, vs scouring for parts over the course of who-knows-how-long.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I really like to shift an old muscle car, but the older I get, a turbo 400 automatic with a shift kit is looking better, many moons ago, I added a factory dual gate to my 69 GTO and loved it!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Almost everything you need can be found here






__





68-72 Pontiac Lemans-GTO Pedals






4speedconversions-com.3dcartstores.com


----------

